# how do I use them?



## frankp (Feb 18, 2016)

So, I received some fine looking calls from @myingling as part of the winter auction but I'm at a loss how I'm supposed to use them.

I got 
1) turkey pot (I understand this one)
2) Deer grunt 
3) squirrel bark (I understand this one too)
4) Turkey tube/latex thingee

I understand the tube calls require you to blow through them etc. I just don't know where to find the techniques. The turkey tube tickles the hell out of my lip and doesn't sound remotely like a turkey. The deer grunt doesn't sound like what I can find on youtube but I have no idea if I'm doing it right/wrong or the people on youtube are since the only deer sound I've ever heard are fawn bleats.

Anyone have good videos on how to learn to use these to some actual effect? Anything that offers something in the way of technique rather than just "this is what it sounds like". 

Also, @myingling a lot of grunts I see have the corrugated tubes on them (and I have a spare tube from some scuba equipment) but yours doesn't. Is it necessary to add or just a preference thing or a different kind of design?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2016)

Learn how to use them. When the zombie apocalypse comes you will need to learn how to kill your own food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## myingling (Feb 18, 2016)

well for turkey tube you want that latex have a small arc in it and just blow lightly ,,,the deer grunt no that style u don't need the black tube cup your one hand over the end and just give light huffs of air not realy blowing in it if u take it apart the further down the black oring is the deeper the drunt oring way up top fawn bleats ,,, theirs some good vids out their ill dig them up and drop u message and if them don't work out we can set something up give u call ,,,be easier to explain lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 19, 2016)

Here are a couple videos demonstrating how to use your tube call. You can skip ahead to about 2 minutes in the second video to where he actually starts talking about how to use it. The tube is my go to call when I am in the woods. They are great little calls to have in your pocket.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

